# Fog Machine Brands - Good or Bad List here



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Any Fogger manufactors to avoid? Any fog machine makes that deliver great bang for the buck? List them here! 
I realize that not all fog machines are equal and that one brand's 700w unit will produce better fog that another's 1000w unit.

Anyone know anything about "Eliminator" brand units? Seem pretty cheap, but do they deliver? Link: http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Fog_Machine_Sale_24_s/22.htm These can be had on eBay for even less.

(not affiliated with eliminator in any way)


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like my Pro-Fogger, I've had it for YEARS, it did stop once but it was an easy fix (just a clogged tube). But hey, after 5 years of not cleaning it once, that was expected.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I have two of the lite f/x 700 watt models and both have worked very well for the past few years. No problems at all. I picked up a cheap one at Party City last year and it was a work horse as well.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I also use lite f/x. runs on a timer. works ALOT, tried to run it into the ground but couldnt. only cost 30 [email protected] city. now I have 4. must... buy... more...


----------



## jonny g (Jul 28, 2007)

I appreciate this thread because I am in the process of buying a couple of fog machines, and didn't really trust the ones at Wal-Mart. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Mahone68 (Oct 21, 2004)

The best for me is the American DJ Fog Hog Jr. 700W I've been using it for 10 years now, never cleaned it, but store it empty of fluid, still fogs up the whole yard as if it were brand new, one to avoid is the Brute, out of 4 of them, only one still works, only after 3 years too


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

I am going with the VEI brand as I have heard nothing but good things.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I have Chauvet and Lite F/X. Chauvet seems to be higher quality, but they all work.

Personally, I like cheap. If a fogger is 30 bucks, it can break and won't care because next year it will be $24.88.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a Gemmy fogger that I purchased back in 2000 and it is still running...It is one of the large ones, not the half size ones they now sell at Wal Mart...Never cleaned it...Last year, it did give me a bit of a scare by stopping on me like JohnnyL's, but it returned to regular use...


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses so far - Let's keep them coming in.

I'll throw another shout out for any opinions on the Eliminator brand as linked in the first post.


----------



## meterman (Mar 28, 2007)

I would like to apologize in advance for being the sour apple here but here goes.

Bought two fog machines from walmart last Halloween at $20 each and they do not work any more. My lite f/x - same story. My Chauvet Hurricane 650 - two seasons and thats it.  I admit I did not clean them. There were no maintenance instructions with either machine mentioned above. Right now I am in the market for a couple of good fog machines. I too would be interested in what brands to look for. I now know what to avoid.


----------



## dyceskynes (Sep 5, 2007)

There was an article here on the Chauvet a while back showing where they usually fail. Pretty much just a clogged screen inline with the pump that blocks the fluid flow. I am interested with the VEI 950 because if has a dial to vary fog ouput which would be great for such a powerful fogger.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an older Lite F/X 1741 that has worked well for 5 years now. Also have a Chauvet 1250 - this will be it's second year of service. Real good output, but I did have a clogged nozzle that I had to clear with a needle. I've heard some bad reports on Chauvet; poor CS, damaged goods, out-of-box failure and so on. I'm waiting to see how the 1250 performs this year.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I have three foggers.

1) VEI V-950 --> I use this fogger to fog the front yard. I've used this fogger for 3 years with no problems. This fogger rocks!

2) VEI V-919 --> I use this fogger in my "unearthed coffin". I've used this fogger for 1 year. Not a great fogger, but it serves it's purpose.

3) Lite-FX (??? I think) --> I use this fogger in my creature crate. I've used this fogger for 1 year. Not a great fogger, but it serves it's purpose.

Of all the foggers I own, the VEI V-950 by far has the best output as it is a constant output fogger. I would buy another VEI without hesitation.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Where do you find the VEI units? A quick check on eBay came up empty - about the first time that's ever happened!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

I have an old fogger I bought from Wal-Mart about 6 years ago. Had the skull head on it. Still works.

I have a 1000 watt F/X that is about 3 years old. Still works.

I have one of the Gemmy(?) constant foggers. It's about 2 years old. The tubing has leaked since day one, but it still works. 

None of these foggers has seen special maintenence. All cost less than $50.

Do not run them dry at the end of the season and make sure there is a little fluid in the pump to keep the innards from rusting and/or gumming up in the off season. If they seem to be producing a low output, run a 4:1 mixture of water and vinegar to clean them out. Dump the remaining mixture and then fill them back up with fog fluid.

Want extra-high output, get good fog juice - I'm using Frogy's now and am really impressed.

Now, if someone could make a good fog that didn't smell...


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

trexmgd said:


> Where do you find the VEI units? A quick check on eBay came up empty - about the first time that's ever happened!


They're hard to find at this time of year. Coolstuffcheap sells them, but they are out of stock right now. According to their web site they should be in in September, but it's now October.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 2 heavy duty foggers: the Omnisystem Pyrofog and the Chauvet F1700, they are both friggin beasts. The pyrofog shoots fog straight up 20 feet in the air on a calm night, a true attention getter coming out of a coffin or other prop. The Chauvet at 1700 watts produces a blanket of fog that renders zero visibility outside for 5 minutes at a clip. I once had 6 cheapies that I got tired of filling up and troubleshooting, now I have 2 beasts that are absolutely trouble free and make me feel like King Kong.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I have several models from the Lite/FX 400 to 1000 watt and a pro model. Last year we got one of the ground foggers you put ice into. (AVOID them) we were not impressed and gave it away just before Halloween and got another 400 watt.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I found a couple stores online that claim to have VEI foggers in stock. If they reply to me with a note they are in stock, I'll post a message on this forum. The 950 is a 250 dollar fogger... so you must need a LOT of fog!

I think the chauvet 1700 would be a comparable replacement. I have the 1250 and a 650, and love them both. Of course, they may both be dead this year. We'll see.


----------



## jfoster (Oct 6, 2004)

What about this one?


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Chauvet-F1050-Fogger-1000W?sku=803038X

Jerry


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

looks like a good deal to me, almost disposable at that price. A lot of people don't seem to like Chauvet, but so far I've had nothing but good luck.

I'd be curious how it is "scratched or dented."


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

wilbret said:


> I found a couple stores online that claim to have VEI foggers in stock. If they reply to me with a note they are in stock, I'll post a message on this forum. The 950 is a 250 dollar fogger... so you must need a LOT of fog!
> 
> I think the chauvet 1700 would be a comparable replacement. I have the 1250 and a 650, and love them both. Of course, they may both be dead this year. We'll see.


Why do you think they "may both be dead this year"? Is it something about Chauvet, or a comment about foggers in general?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Just a statement on my luck. If I praise their past performance, this year I may pull them out and have paperweights. I have had one of the Chauvets going on 4 years I think. 

I moved it from standard duty to MIB last year, since it is a very compact 650 model. I have been pleased with it's performance.

I bought one of the giant 1200w Lite FX Fog Commanders last year... and that was PURE CRAP. It seemed to just stop working during the night.

My other foggers are just wally world brands, and for 30 bucks who cares if they break?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

the thing with Chauvet is they are more of an importer and re branding company, Ive seen several 'Chauvet products' sold under different brands.

This means that its very misleading to buy anything just because its Chauvet branded, as all it means is that these parts share a common logo, and very little else in terms of design and quality philosophy.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

The higher end Chauvets that are made for DJ applications are quality and built to last. The 400 watt models are similar in quality to what you get at Michaels, Target, Spirit, Party City, Wal-Mart, etc.., I would buy that scratch and dent, test it immediately, and if it works you should be good for 2-3 years on that model.


----------

